# Solved: dos copy (vista troubles)



## oldgadget (Jun 1, 2009)

Hello guys, I need a bit of help with some simple dos commands that I can't work out/remember how to do.
I need to copy winload.exe from c:\windows\system32\boot to c:\windows\system32 and I can't recall the correct format.
The reason for doing it is vista updates (on a fresh install) keep deleting the file and then vista won't start or accept a cd start. I corrected the problem by removing the hdd attaching to another machine moving the file reassembling and restarting. Update carried on, Borked the drive again, so rather than keep removing the hdd I would like to use a floppy.
Be obliged if one of you geniuses could help me.
Thanks in advance
Richard


----------



## foxidrive (Oct 20, 2012)

```
Copy /b c:\windows\system32\boot\winload.exe c:\windows\system32
```
The /b is not needed in different Windows command lines, but it won't hurt.

Typing copy /? at a cmd prompt will show you the help for that command.


----------



## oldgadget (Jun 1, 2009)

foxidrive Thank you very much, I'd forgotten the help bit, tho' they use lots of brackets and things and they tend to confuse my ancient brain.


----------

